# Beacon?



## Atm0430 (May 10, 2018)

Anyone have an uber beacon they are willing to sell or give away. I work mostly nights way in south Georgia where there are no lights do the trade dress really dont work that well.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't think the Beacon would work unless your market has beacons...which Georgia does not. The driver app in that market has to be modified to detect and use the Beacon.

And honestly, most riders have no clue what the Beacon is or how it works -- drivers either, for that matter!

The Beacon is very helpful in crowded venues -- but only if both the driver and rider know what it is and how to use it.

There are *after-market lighted trade dress options* available for purchase online that might be of help.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

these have recently become an epidemic here in Orlando, cant go 2 feet without seeing either an official lyft one or the knockoff for-hire signs everywhere else, essentially making the signs themselves worthless. still cant believe people will shill out mony for these kinds of things while working a loss in Orlando. special kind of stupid that is


----------



## TreyBall20 (Jan 26, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I don't think the Beacon would work unless your market has beacons...which Georgia does not. The driver app in that market has to be modified to detect and use the Beacon.
> 
> And honestly, most riders have no clue what the Beacon is or how it works -- drivers either, for that matter!
> 
> ...


I have had one in Dallas, which they have not been released in, for the past 6 months with no issues whatsoever. Doesn't matter if your city has them or not.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Beacon works in Atlanta. There's a separate site that you'll go to install it via bluetooth. It does not show up in your app otherwise. Once paired you'll see it added to the app menu. Some riders use it some don't. But most are amazed when they see it including other drivers.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rich2nyce said:


> Beacon works in Atlanta. There's a separate site that you'll go to install it via bluetooth. It does not show up in your app otherwise. Once paired you'll see it added to the app menu. Some riders use it some don't. But most are amazed when they see it including other drivers.


Does it glow white while it's not pax activated?


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Glows white while online. Flashes white when request comes in and changes color if the rider chose a color. Recent update requires you have it plugged up via charger to work which kinda sucks to have the wire hanging. Waiting on an update to go back wireless.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Rich2nyce said:


> Glows white while online. Flashes white when request comes in and changes color if the rider chose a color. Recent update requires you have it plugged up via charger to work which kinda sucks to have the wire hanging. Waiting on an update to go back wireless.


That's a simple fix if it really bothers you. My original charging wire failed, so I bought another one. Got one 9-10 feet long. I ran it from the charger on my console, under the floormat, up the door and window molding to the Beacon. Barely noticeable now.

Incidentally, I seem to remember something in the paperwork I signed to pick up the Beacon that said if I lose it, I'm responsible for a $60 replacement charge. I have no idea how they would hope to collect that after a driver quits, but I think that clause was in there.



Rich2nyce said:


> Beacon works in Atlanta. There's a separate site that you'll go to install it via bluetooth. It does not show up in your app otherwise. Once paired you'll see it added to the app menu. Some riders use it some don't. But most are amazed when they see it including other drivers.


Once you are paired, it's not a bad idea to occasionally check to see if the Beacon is REALLY paired to your phone right now. It _should_ pair automatically, but for a while I was having problems with the automatic pairing.

To check, on your driver app go to Account and scroll down to Beacon. You will see either "pairing" or the percentage of charge the battery has -- which indicates the Beacon is paired properly.

If it keeps trying to pair, the fix is to tap "Pair a different Beacon" at the bottom of the screen. Then enter your Beacon serial number in the required spot and it should then pair with your phone. (serial number is in tiny letters just under the USB port on the Beacon)


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Atm0430 said:


> Anyone have an uber beacon they are willing to sell or give away. I work mostly nights way in south Georgia where there are no lights do the trade dress really dont work that well.


Check Amazon. There are plenty of lighted uber signs available.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Use a cheap/old Tablet or old Phone.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Or get one of those:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XBCWVL9/?tag=ubne0c-20

I'd rather give Convicts sponge baths than displaying this thing on my Car.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

I bought one from eBay back in March for $45 and was the last one in stock. Even though I work in the Raleigh-Durham market, it still works wonders and all the features are playing out, compatibility wise, and pax telling me that they've never seen such a feature to choose a color on their pax app before.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Incidentally, I seem to remember something in the paperwork I signed to pick up the Beacon that said if I lose it, I'm responsible for a $60 replacement charge. I have no idea how they would hope to collect that after a driver quits, but I think that clause was in there.


Oh really???


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

I still like the tablet idea. 
It can serve a dual purpose with the right graphic images loaded.











Or...


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I printed out that yellow Sign and laminated it. It might come in handy some day.
Thanks!


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Rich2nyce said:


> Beacon works in Atlanta. There's a separate site that you'll go to install it via bluetooth. It does not show up in your app otherwise. Once paired you'll see it added to the app menu. Some riders use it some don't. But most are amazed when they see it including other drivers.


What is the site that allows installation via bluetooth? I'm in Sacramento, which doesn't "officially" support the Beacon - Do I need to drive to San Francisco?


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

TreyBall20 said:


> I have had one in Dallas, which they have not been released in, for the past 6 months with no issues whatsoever. Doesn't matter if your city has them or not.


How did you get yours to work? It has not yet been released in Sacramento. When I go to the uber beacon site, I click the "install beacon" link, and it brings me back to the Driver app with no selection for beacon.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jan 29, 2019)

any luck figuring the install out??? I have one as well


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jan 29, 2019)

1Mudshark1 said:


> What is the site that allows installation via bluetooth? I'm in Sacramento, which doesn't "officially" support the Beacon - Do I need to drive to San Francisco?


???


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We have the beacon here but I didn't pick mine up when it was offered.

Don't want anything on my windshield identifying me, nor do I want to pay to get the thing hardwired either. I've had maybe 2 pax out of 3,000 use the spotlight feature, like this beacon is gonna make a difference......LOL !! 

FWIW I do not drive the night shift, and when I do early mornings it's always a residence that am going to, so it's kinda useless to me anyways.

Thing looks like a toilet seat.


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

TheChosenOne said:


> any luck figuring the install out??? I have one as well


No luck ... : (


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> We have the beacon here but I didn't pick mine up when it was offered.
> 
> Don't want anything on my windshield identifying me, nor do I want to pay to get the thing hardwired either. I've had maybe 2 pax out of 3,000 use the spotlight feature, like this beacon is gonna make a difference......LOL !!
> 
> ...


It's not hard wired. You charge it at home and it goes onto the magnet on your windshield


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> It's not hard wired. You charge it at home and it goes onto the magnet on your windshield


I charge mine in the car when not in use. I have noticed that the Lyft AMP has absolutely horrible battery life. Just get you some LED undercarriage lights..... You'll be the most popular uber driver in the hood.....


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

LIke I'm prepared to charge it every day......LOL.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Install here...

beacon


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> FWIW I do not drive the night shift, and when I do early mornings it's always a residence that am going to, so it's kinda useless to me anyways.


I rolled up to a residence at 3:45am in the middle of suburbia for an airport run. Deserted streets; nobody else likely even awake for miles around.

Pax eyes me suspiciously and says, "who are you here for?".

"For you", I said wearily. No pushback from pax otherwise she would have been shuffled. No Uber Beacon or Lyft Amp in my car, but they wouldn't fix stupid so I see no point.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> LIke I'm prepared to charge it every day......LOL.


Has lasted about four days without a charge


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Hell yes!
I love bacon.
Put it on hamburgers, melted cheese sammiches, hell, I put it on ICE CREAM.
I make smoothies out of it. 
BACON. MORE BACON.


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Install here...


Tried that ... Clicking "INSTALL BEACON" opens the Partner app, not the "serial number" link.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

1Mudshark1 said:


> Tried that ... Clicking "INSTALL BEACON" opens the Partner app, not the "serial number" link.


because you are not logged in.


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

DexNex said:


> because you are not logged in.


Logging in from the "Light the way" page, brings me to the "partner earnings" page. If I go to the "Light the way" page again, I'm logged out


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

1Mudshark1 said:


> Logging in from the "Light the way" page, brings me to the "partner earnings" page. If I go to the "Light the way" page again, I'm logged out


Now all your account belongs to me. Please go drive so I can cash it out.

Seriously though.

Open your Uber driver app on your phone.
--Click on your picture.
--Click on Account
--Click on Beacon


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Now all your account belongs to me. Please go drive so I can cash it out.
> 
> Seriously though.
> 
> ...


verrry funny ... 
"Beacon" option is not available. per uber: "If you don't see "Beacon" listed under your Account page, visit uber com/beacon on your mobile device and tap the "Install Beacon" button." ... and therein lies my dilemma.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Have you paired it to your phones bluetooth?


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Bpr2 said:


> Have you paired it to your phones bluetooth?


bluetooth is ON, but I don't see any options to pair when beacon is in "pairing mode'


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jan 29, 2019)

1Mudshark1 said:


> verrry funny ...
> "Beacon" option is not available. per uber: "If you don't see "Beacon" listed under your Account page, visit uber com/beacon on your mobile device and tap the "Install Beacon" button." ... and therein lies my dilemma.


same here... Im thinking it has to be available in your market...


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

TheChosenOne said:


> same here... Im thinking it has to be available in your market...


sounds right. i'll just drive to san fran bay area (about 50 minute drive from here), and test.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jan 29, 2019)

1Mudshark1 said:


> sounds right. i'll just drive to san fran bay area (about 50 minute drive from here), and test.


still may not work... I think the "Market City" has to be under your account profile on your account...at least that's what it seems like because i have tried everything


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

TheChosenOne said:


> still may not work... I think the "Market City" has to be under your account profile on your account...at least that's what it seems like because i have tried everything


good thought ... i _am_ authorized to service the bay area airports (sfo, oak, sjc) though. i'll check with greenlight.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jan 29, 2019)

Copy let us know if you got it to work thx


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

TheChosenOne said:


> Copy let us know if you got it to work thx


just heard back from uber support. i _am_ authorized to drive in the sf bay _and_ sacto without any changes to my account! i'm going to the bay on sunday, so i'll test then.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jan 29, 2019)

Got it to work at the GLH make sure you connect to their WiFi, log out, delete app, re-install, and use the “install” link through the browser for The beacon. Once you log back in to the driver app you should see it say “there is an update that needs your attention” that is the agreement for the “Beacon” once you hit “yes I agree” it will update and you should see the “Beacon” line under your accounts profile...hope this helps out good luck


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

TheChosenOne said:


> Got it to work at the GLH make sure you connect to their WiFi, log out, delete app, re-install, and use the "install" link through the browser for The beacon. Once you log back in to the driver app you should see it say "there is an update that needs your attention" that is the agreement for the "Beacon" once you hit "yes I agree" it will update and you should see the "Beacon" line under your accounts profile...hope this helps out good luck


Dude, you rock ... ! Unfortunately, I won't be able to get to an open GLH until Tues/Weds. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

TheChosenOne said:


> Got it to work at the GLH make sure you connect to their WiFi, log out, delete app, re-install, and use the "install" link through the browser for The beacon. Once you log back in to the driver app you should see it say "there is an update that needs your attention" that is the agreement for the "Beacon" once you hit "yes I agree" it will update and you should see the "Beacon" line under your accounts profile...hope this helps out good luck


Went to my "local" (Sacramento) GLH, and followed your instructions - no go. Talked to advisor, he's thinking I'll need to go to San Francisco, as it is an "official" city. Ill try that in a couple o' weeks.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

TheChosenOne said:


> Got it to work at the GLH make sure you connect to their WiFi, log out, delete app, re-install, and use the "install" link through the browser for The beacon. Once you log back in to the driver app you should see it say "there is an update that needs your attention" that is the agreement for the "Beacon" once you hit "yes I agree" it will update and you should see the "Beacon" line under your accounts profile...hope this helps out good luck


Tried this... No dice. I've seen them in Dallas, not sure if we're a market city. Is there a minimum ride count before it pops up in the app?

Can anyone in a non beacon market confirm it's not in their app?


----------



## 1Mudshark1 (Jan 15, 2019)

PlanoGuber said:


> Tried this... No dice. I've seen them in Dallas, not sure if we're a market city. Is there a minimum ride count before it pops up in the app?
> 
> Can anyone in a non beacon market confirm it's not in their app?


My _primary_ market is Sacramento (a non-beacon-market city), and the confirm _does not_ show up. I _am_ authorized for San Francisco, but haven't had the time to get down there to test (probably the next couple of weeks). Also, the support person at the GLH said: "... in a market area, it _should_ show up after 300 trips."


----------

